

Message to late night HN users - donnyg107

I've noticed that many of the posts on HN between the hours of 2 and 7 in the morning are really crappy. I often find articles and notes pertaining to absolutely irrelevant topics in this time, which is when I check HN in the morning in Israel. Perhaps these kind of posts get through during the day but the system of karma points and comments filter them out, but I don't believe this is the case. In that case, I'd request of night users to post articles which are extra relevant because the filter system isn't around to regulate, but that wouldn't be a particularly practical or effective request. Perhaps there are not as many fresh tech articles and blog posts at this time, but that doesn't mean that hogwash should clutter up the site to compensate.  All I ask is for late night users to be more careful as to what they post, and confirm that it fits the HN guidelines. I do not need to read about how you like 5 hour energy as an informative part of my morning tech fix. I'm sure many people agree, and I do not see why much of HN needs to dissolve into any other stupid online forum late at night. If I wanted to be on 4chan, I'd dress my cat like a fireman on photoshop and be a star there.<p>(Likely this post is riddled with nothing more than my personal frustrations, but please don't not take it as a venting session. Please take this as a request, user to user, for scrutiny while posting during my favorite time of day to check HN.)
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Er, "morning" where? And don't forget it's April 1st ...

------
BilalShaikh
please consider time zones.

